# Varls inconsistent augemetic shoulder/arm



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Whilst I am a huge fan of both Abnett and the Gaunts Ghosts series(possibly my favourite series ever), as I re-read the series again in anticipation for Salvation Reach arriving tomorrow, one thing slightly bothers me, that being one of my favourite characters, Sgt Ceglan Varls shoulder/arm and just how completely bionic it is. It seems to change from book to book, some just bring the shoulder, others being the shoulder and some more, then others being the entire arm being an augemetic. 

It's only trivial and doesn't bother me enough to detract from the series, but it's odd considering how consistent evrything else is. I always imagine the whole arm being augemetic though when I read the books.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Where was it shown as an arm? I only remember it as a shoulder (which I thought curious, to be honest; if the whole shoulder was ruined, how was the arm itself salvaged?). Just curious! 

Edit: Varl is a tough customer, but his _arm_ is not an _army._


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just reading Ghostmaker and in chapter ten 'Witch Hunt' the third paragraph mentions Varls mechanical hand, the next paragraph goes on to say 'but then he lost his arm on Fortis Binary'

Necropolis just before the end of chapter three describes it as 'his whirring mechanical limb' 

I know there's others and I'll look for them in abit.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Huh. In a way, I'm happier with Varl having a full-on augmetic limb, so it's no bother to me.

Well, thanks for doing the leg-work! 

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aye, just the shoulder seems a bit odd and a little naff, doesnt really make sense that it would give him extra strength, as surely if his mechanical shoulder punched something harder than a regular arm could then it would fuck up the organic parts of his arm and shatter bones etc.

Cheers btw!


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Phoebus I will go out on a _limb_ and say I believe bits of your posts were maybe a bit tongue in cheek, I cannot put my _finger_ on it, but there were _parts_ that stood out. :biggrin:

Did anyone else pick up on Dalen Criid and Kolea's "he knows/he doesnt know" inconsistency?

Dans a great writer but some of the stuff he may see as character fluff and page filler is actually relevant to the fans, esp when it is a favourite character and an ongoing issue, it really does grate when it starts to be inconsistent.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I kinda imagine him as a Colonel Straken, having whole arm and shoulder replaced.


----------

